# AN earthquake hit my town



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

> Dozens of tremors a year in Ottawa Valley: expert
> 
> Most earthquakes so mild, residents don't notice them
> 
> ...


http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Dozens+tremors+year+Ottawa+Valley+expert/3193516/story.html

Yea so I live in Ottawa Ontario Canada and an earth of a 5.0 magnitude hit my town. Ottawa was around 50 southwest of the epicenter of the quake. I was just barely getting up at 2pm ( yes I am a nighthawk) so it was like a pleasant bed vibration, lol. It was a bit weird but from what I've seen of the news nobody was hurt from the earthquake. In a town close to the earthquake (forgot the name of the small town) a 40 ft bridge collapsed and a man fishing on it fell into the river below but he wasn't hurt and swam to safety.

The quake lasted around 45 seconds or so. I have not felt aftershocks. Did anybody else feel it too?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I didn't feel it, here in the UK but, there's a thread about it *here*... :wink:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I have no privileges in Offline....


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

My son said he felt it but I didn't notice a thing here in central, Ohio...... unless what I thought was normal blasting at a nearby quarry was the quake. I'm sure I checked the time on my monitor and it was 1:36pm, which was earlier than the quake.....normal blast times are @1:30pm.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thats strange you have no privilege's in offline why is that ? 
the earthquake is a scary prospect but it would probably not wake me nothing and I do mean nothing does,I slept through every big storm we have had in the UK since the 60's in Scotland particularly Glasgow specifically,Glad I don't live around a big quake area though


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Never felt a thing, of course, I was asleep, being 2PM and all that. One of the guys at work said he did feel it, he was in bed, but awake. He lives about 60 or 70 clicks east of me, so that could be it. Or it's just me sleeping through anything.

What we do feel a few times a year or so, are rockbursts in the mines, they'll rattle buildings.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Even though Toronto is about 7-800 KM away from Ottawa we still felt it.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Must have been widespread then...


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Glad to hear you are okay McNinja,

Earth has been shaking a lot lately.


----------

